
Russian firm Orbital Technologies reveals space hotel plans - Technophilis
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2026534/Commercial-Space-Station-Russian-firm-Orbital-Technologies-reveals-hotel-plans.html
======
iwwr
How will they reduce the costs of putting someone in orbit from $30-40mil like
it is today?

~~~
endtime
Lesser safety standards?

~~~
iwwr
Not down to $500K per person.

------
meric
2016? That's quite optimistic.

